# Sooo.. Chaels prediction was on the money.



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Fedor is 3-2 and now 3-3 and as predicted by Chael he was very confident Henderson was going to win.


You guys think Chael was watching this fight in a bubble bath with a cigar in his mouth and when Hendo won the only thing Chael said was "Knew it" as he blew the smoke out.

Cause i like to think he was. He is after all the American Gangster:cool02:











>





> Chael Sonnen - 'Is he threatening me? I'm an American gangster"


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Lmfao.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

It wasn't a hard fight to call, I put money on Hendo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DahStoryTella said:


> Lmfao.


Lol im glad you laughed bud. Even though i think this was a funny thread to make i kind of figure stick up the ass people will come in here doing what they do best and thats hating. 

So you got yourself a rep buddy :thumb02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Chael, as weird as it may seem, is one of the, if not the most accurate predictors when it comes to pro mma fighters predicting fights. He was right about Hendo, he was right about Cain being the best HW 2 years ago, he was right about Leben-Wandy and the list goes on.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Leed said:


> Chael, as weird as it may seem, is one of the, if not the most accurate predictors when it comes to pro mma fighters predicting fights. He was right about Hendo, he was right about Cain being the best HW 2 years ago, he was right about Leben-Wandy and the list goes on.


mmhmm yep this. the only pick he has gotten wrong was shields over gsp, but we all were surprised at shields bad gameplan and even shields was and he still did ok and bloodied gsp up. nonetheless he was right again, big nog and lil nog better hope chael somehow picks them in their next fights


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> mmhmm yep this. the only pick he has gotten wrong was shields over gsp, but we all were surprised at shields bad gameplan and even shields was and he still did ok and bloodied gsp up. nonetheless he was right again, big nog and lil nog better hope chael somehow picks them in their next fights


Also he trained with shields. If Shields didnt come to train with Chael then id be seriously surprised if he still would have picked Shields over GSP.

Even though he trains with Yushin Okami and doesnt like Anderson Silva. Im still looking forward to seeing if Yushin beats Silva or EVEN puts up an ok fight against him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I put some cash on Hendo and won, he was the underdog by 2.5 which was a no brainer for me.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Spec0688 said:


> I put some cash on Hendo and won, he was the underdog by 2.5 which was a no brainer for me.


We are here to worship the gangsterness of the Chael Sonnen. So can you please not try and gloat, it is very rude. You either have something good to say about Chael or nothing at all. Dont be one of those people that tries to steal someones shine because the attention isnt on them. It is very uncool dude. Big thumbs :thumbsdown: for you. 

There are some :sarcastic10: to being


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chael is an intelligent guy, he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

So Chael says Fedor real MMA record is 3-3. Wonder what Sonnens is if we take his wins off from 2008 onwards (the date he has been testosteroning from)


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

pipe said:


> So Chael says Fedor real MMA record is 3-3. Wonder what Sonnens is if we take his wins off from 2008 onwards (the date he has been testosteroning from)


you saying chael hadn't been drug tested since 2008, until the silva fight?


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

If Chael could defend a triangle choke he would have as many fans as Fedor right now..:thumb02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

locnott said:


> If Chael could defend a triangle choke he would have as many fans as Fedor right now..:thumb02:


Please, Chael has more than four fans.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, did have a 50% chance of being right though, so...


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

The stoppage looked a little premature to me, but I guess that's beside the point of the thread...


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Please, Chael has more than four fans.


Yeah, he has like 5 or 6 only on this board.
Now imagine how many he has world wide!


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Does anyone believe anything Chael says? I just stopped listening unless it's particularly humorous.


----------



## MPepe1084 (Oct 25, 2010)

Good for him. Too bad he couldn't predict the winner of a fight that mattered to him...like his MW title fight. Thanks for playing Chael.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

SpecC said:


> Does anyone believe anything Chael says? *I just stopped listening unless it's particularly humorous.*


lol 

kind of contradicting yourself there, hmm m8?


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bleh. I bet on hendo too. In fact I got 4/5 of my bets from that show. Doesn't mean a whole lot. Chael had a 50/50 chance and picked his old Quest buddy. Not surprised.


----------



## Maazisrock (Sep 22, 2008)

Everyone and their mothers predicted hendo to win that fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Chael sonnen predication are over the top. If we take away the fan fair from the match up we all could have got it right. The only prediction that matter to me is the one chael failed at. Which is his prediction that he was going to be the mw champ and have his hand risen after ufc 117 in oakland.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

cant wait to see sonnen back in the octogon !


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Chael sonnen predication are over the top. If we take away the fan fair from the match up* we all could have got it right*. The only prediction that matter to me is the one chael failed at. Which is his prediction that he was going to be the mw champ and have his hand risen after ufc 117 in oakland.


Love the bold part:thumb02:

Let's see... he predicted Cain would be champ, Okami would beat Munoz and Nate, Leben would beat Wandy and Hendo over Fedor.. yep over the top crazy shit.

the pink part made me laugh


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Fedor is 3-2 and now 3-3 and as predicted by Chael he was very confident Henderson was going to win.
> 
> 
> You guys think Chael was watching this fight in a bubble bath with a cigar in his mouth and when Hendo won the only thing Chael said was "Knew it" as he blew the smoke out.
> ...


Why are you picturing Chael in the tub???


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

leifdawg said:


> Why are you picturing Chael in the tub???


You really need to ask??

I thought it was pretty obvious. I use it as :sarcastic12: material.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

SM33 said:


> It wasn't a hard fight to call, I put money on Hendo.


No fight is post-fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> No fight is post-fight.


Everyone and their mama knew Henderson was going to win after Henderson won. Yet before they fought the vote was swaying towards Fedor. Funny how things work.


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

Chael for the win! Can't wait to see him fight Silva again, after he dismantles Stann.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Love the bold part:thumb02:
> 
> Let's see... he predicted Cain would be champ, Okami would beat Munoz and Nate, Leben would beat Wandy and Hendo over Fedor.. yep over the top crazy shit.
> 
> the pink part made me laugh


this. oldfan and rusty are on the ball pretty much everyone else arent


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Nuthuggers RIGHT - Haters WRONG!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Love the bold part:thumb02:
> 
> Let's see... he predicted Cain would be champ, Okami would beat Munoz and Nate, Leben would beat Wandy and Hendo over Fedor.. yep over the top crazy shit.
> 
> the pink part made me laugh


He lost all credibility with me when he made his first prediction. Which was him being the champ. U know the time and effort that prediction cost me. All these chael sonnen fan's started popping up out of know where. They even believe that in a rematch chael would beat silva. But then it came crashing down when he got caught with roids.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> He lost all credibility with me when he made his first prediction. Which was him being the champ. U know the time and effort that prediction cost me. All these chael sonnen fan's started popping up out of know where. They even believe that in a rematch chael would beat silva. But then it came crashing down when he got caught with roids.


so in other words if anderson silva said he was going to beat chael and he lost then all his credibility would be gone too in predictions, logic fails you here young man


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> No fight is post-fight.





> Everyone and their mama knew Henderson was going to win after Henderson won. Yet before they fought the vote was swaying towards Fedor. Funny how things work.


Do you guys actually read other posts? I said I put money on Hendo, meaning I don't care what the Forum Vote said, and meaning I didn't pick Hendo after the event happened.

Fedor was favourite, and Chael Sonnen is not the only guy on the planet who chose Henderson. Did Chael even put down hard cash on his mystical super prediction? Who cares? This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> so in other words if anderson silva said he was going to beat chael and he lost then all his credibility would be gone too in predictions, logic fails you here young man


UFcown i don't even want to get into this with you. Your love for chael is as great as the russians is for fedor. You know my opinion on chael already, and you know that i also say that silva would beat the living hell out of sonnen in a rematch. U respectfully disagree which is okay. You can come after me IF Okami does beat silva. U know where my loyally lies in that fight. Hell if Okami beats silva you can rub it in all you want, to me that would be the most shocking moment since i started watching mma.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> UFcown i don't even want to get into this with you. Your love for chael is as great as the russians is for fedor. You know my opinion on chael already, and you know that i also say that silva would beat the living hell out of sonnen in a rematch. U respectfully disagree which is okay. You can come after me IF Okami does beat silva. U know where my loyally lies in that fight. Hell if Okami beats silva you can rub it in all you want, to me that would be the most shocking moment since i started watching mma.


well i do think okami will win since i have that gut feeling again, but i dont feel the need to rub in losses by great fighters who arent overrated. fedor was overrated, his fans sucked, his management sucked, and he tried playing hardball with the UFC


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i do think okami will win since i have that gut feeling again, but i dont feel the need to rub in losses by great fighters who arent overrated. fedor was overrated, his fans sucked, his management sucked, and he tried playing hardball with the UFC


Overrated or whatever he was, the man did make a lot of us mma fans. I admit he sucks now, but back in the pride days the man was a real legend, still is a legend. Just because he lost 3 in a row i can't discredit the pass. Win or lose there are 4 guys i always like no matter what...wandy,nog,fedor,crocop. It don;t matter if they all suck now, but before anderson silva came along these 4 guys were the most were the most exciting thing with mma with chuck and tito.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Overrated or whatever he was, the man did make a lot of us mma fans. I admit he sucks now, but back in the pride days the man was a real legend, still is a legend. Just because he lost 3 in a row i can't discredit the pass. Win or lose there are 4 guys i always like no matter what...wandy,nog,fedor,crocop. It don;t matter if they all suck now, but before anderson silva came along these 4 guys were the most were the most exciting thing with mma with chuck and tito.


i agree with their everyone of them except cro cop, cro cop was never good and the only good thing he ever did was beat barnett 3 times because he had his number per se.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i agree with their everyone of them except cro cop, cro cop was never good and the only good thing he ever did was beat barnett 3 times because he had his number per se.


As for crocop i do think he is an all time great. Simply put he was a bad mother****, he did beat coleman who is in the ufc hall of fame. Being in the hall of fame does recognize your contribution or success in the sport. Crocop is one of those guys he did a lot for the sport and is loved by many. His talents maybe questionable but still he did accomplish a lot in the sport.

However there is this one fight who people love and consider him one of the greatest, he is retire. People love him and hold a high status. In my honest opinion i truly believe with all the negativity fedor gets he would have smashed this man in his prime or right now.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

i think its funny how sum1 can heap shit on a seemingly humble and soft spoken guy like fedor, yet like a wanker like sonnen

i love watching almost all of fedors fights, even his losses, coz atleast he looks dangerous. sonnen just cheats and humps ppl

boggles my mind


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

JWP said:


> *i think its funny how sum1 can heap shit on a seemingly humble and soft spoken guy like fedor, yet like a wanker like sonnen*
> 
> i love watching almost all of fedors fights, even his losses, coz atleast he looks dangerous. sonnen just cheats and humps ppl
> 
> boggles my mind


Its simple dude. Its to do with personality. Not everyone likes the quiet humble respectful fighter. It can get boring. Chael brings something alot of fighter don't, personality, humour and quit wit. I don't really have too much opinion of fighters personalities though, I mean, how much of them do we see? Its unfair to criticize their personalities as we don't really know them. 

As for these dudes as actual fighters, I like Fedors style more but have massive respect for both dudes.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Tyson Fury said:


> Its simple dude. Its to do with personality. Not everyone likes the quiet humble respectful fighter. It can get boring. Chael brings something alot of fighter don't, personality, humour and quit wit. I don't really have too much opinion of fighters personalities though, I mean, how much of them do we see? Its unfair to criticize their personalities as we don't really know them.
> 
> As for these dudes as actual fighters, I like Fedors style more but have massive respect for both dudes.


yeh different strokes i guess. i guess im abit old school, and having done some karate, muay thai, krav etc etc i value the respect side of things

thats the thing though i still prefer a fighter to have a personality. i like rampage, rashad, bisping, dan hardy. too many strikes against chael for me. boring to watch, disrespectful and a cheat, cant be all three hehe

just my opinion of course


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

JWP said:


> yeh different strokes i guess. i guess im abit old school, and having done some karate, muay thai, krav etc etc i value the respect side of things
> 
> thats the thing though i still prefer a fighter to have a personality. i like rampage, rashad, bisping, dan hardy. too many strikes against chael for me. boring to watch, disrespectful and a cheat, cant be all three hehe
> 
> just my opinion of course


Yeah man thats cool. Chael pretty muchis the human version of marmite. Either you love him or you hate him.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

respect is overrated at the end of the day your in a fist fight with another man trying to cripple you and win at all costs, respect doesnt need to be shown if you dont feel it like nick diaz says, hell if you want to you can spit in your opponents face at the staredown even if your gsp or silva ( i dont recommend though)


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Got neg rep that I feel I needed to address as there was no name with it and its in relation to this thread. This is the comment that accompanied the rep.



> Martial arts the name of the game, not WWE!


Not anywhere in my post did I mention anything to do with WWE or the fact that I personally prefer somebodys personality to another. I quite clearly stated that I have no real opinion of a fighters personality, thus showing, I dont really care what kind of character a fighter may have, whether its suited to WWE of the UFC. I bolded the parts of my comment that I think you may have to pay a little more attention to. 




Tyson Fury said:


> Its simple dude. Its to do with personality. *Not everyone *likes the quiet humble respectful fighter. It *can* get boring. Chael brings something alot of fighter don't, *personality*, humour and quit wit. *I don't really have too much opinion of fighters personalities though, I mean, how much of them do we see? Its unfair to criticize their personalities as we don't really know them. *
> As for these dudes as *actual fighters*, I like Fedors *style* more but have massive *respect* for both dudes.


So yeah, pretty much all of it.:thumb02:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Zero respect to neg a guy and not leave a name..


Also kinda chicken chit....


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

locnott said:


> Zero respect to neg a guy and not leave a name..
> 
> 
> Also kinda chicken chit....


Eh. Sometimes I like to taunt non golds into paying for an account. It's my subliminal way of supporting this great site :thumb02:

Edit: I pos repped TysonFury to the point where I have to spread, so it definitely wasn't me... this time


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Eh. Sometimes I like to taunt non golds into paying for an account. It's my subliminal way of supporting this great site :thumb02:
> 
> Edit: I pos repped TysonFury to the point where I have to spread, so it definitely wasn't me... this time


Nice one.:thumb02:

I'll be purchasing myself one of those gold accounts soon enough.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Nice one.:thumb02:
> 
> I'll be purchasing myself one of those gold accounts soon enough.


Haha. I always know when someone turns gold. I get a neg from someone I negged a LOONNNGGG time ago. Their like "Oh **** you pheelgood!" or something like that. I laugh a little bit and am happy knowing I contributed to this site


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Haha. I always know when someone turns gold. I get a neg from someone I negged a LOONNNGGG time ago. Their like "Oh **** you pheelgood!" or something like that. I laugh a little bit and am happy knowing I contributed to this site


Haha, awesome. I'll look out for that! Got another reason to turn gold now! Didn't realise you could see into the past. :happy04:


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Haha, awesome. I'll look out for that! Got another reason to turn gold now! Didn't realise you could see into the past. :happy04:


$10 goes a long way!


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I never thought about it as a perk to join, The people I usually get the urge to neg are not people I want to have to see around all the time, I guess I will have to think on that..


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

never bothered to check the rep thing, I only give positive rep (except for that guy, obsessed by GSP who ended up on my ignore list, is he still around btw ? he was making 10 threads a day saying how he hated GSP)

anyway, never bothered to check, I'm just happy to contribute to this amazing website.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Sonnen is funny but i wouldnt take anything he says as gospel, i mean he picked Henderson to win it was a 50/50 choice with nothing riding on it , if he was wrong it would have been forgotten about so really is this even necessary.


----------



## urbanangel22 (Jul 30, 2011)

locnott said:


> Zero respect to neg a guy and not leave a name..
> 
> 
> Also kinda chicken chit....


Totally! I've been on this forum for just a couple of days and received a neg already. He didn't leave his name, but it was definitely Sideways222. Apparently I'm not the only one who has had issues with him.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

urbanangel22 said:


> Totally! I've been on this forum for just a couple of days and received a neg already. He didn't leave his name, but it was definitely Sideways222. Apparently I'm not the only one who has had issues with him.


Yes Sideways222 is a douche, he's neg repped me ALOT but only left his name twice. If you disagree with him hes basically going to neg rep you for life... But i wouldn't worry his neg reps are not worth shit.

Oh also watch out for UFC_OWNS, he leaves some hilariously childish neg rep comments.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

urbanangel22 said:


> Totally! I've been on this forum for just a couple of days and received a neg already. He didn't leave his name, but it was definitely Sideways222. Apparently I'm not the only one who has had issues with him.


Haha figures your going to befriend the likes of Tigerblood.



tigerblood said:


> Yes Sideways222 is a douche, he's neg repped me ALOT but only left his name twice. If you disagree with him hes basically going to neg rep you for life... But i wouldn't worry his neg reps are not worth shit.
> 
> Oh also watch out for UFC_OWNS, he leaves some hilariously childish neg rep comments.


You building a stalker army arnt yah?? Iv got my eye on you1! :confused03:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Sideways is one of like five unpaid members who are cool and knowledgeable.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Sideways is one of like five unpaid members who are cool and knowledgeable.


You trying to smush?? 

When i get my fedex express driving job in 2 weeks then ima go Paid. 19.03$ an hour while going to college seems like a nice deal to me :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You trying to smush??
> 
> When i get my fedex express driving job in 2 weeks then ima go Paid. 19.03$ an hour while going to college seems like a nice deal to me :thumb02:


lol once u become gold its nice, u get to see all the player haters. I was shock when i saw some of these neg rep and who they were from. I get some random ones sometimes that i have no idea how when i don't even know the dude, posted anywhere near the thread i got it for or said something about the dude.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> lol once u become gold its nice, u get to see all the player haters. I was shock when i saw some of these neg rep and who they were from. I get some random ones sometimes that i have no idea how when i don't even know the dude, posted anywhere near the thread i got it for or said something about the dude.


Haha yeah i bet ima be in for a surprise. These people are complaining about me not signing all of my negs when the truth is i sign more then most.
Like 95% of the negs i got are NOT signed. So what are they complaining about lol?

I actually am looking forward to seeing how many negs are from BobbyCooper. I have a feeling for a while he negged me every chance he got. He basically confirmed that thought but i still want to see to what extent haha.


"Edit"

Lmao 
i just got a neg that says


> At least I'll leave my name


Ironically he didnt leave a name XD


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha yeah i bet ima be in for a surprise. These people are complaining about me not signing all of my negs when the truth is i sign more then most.
> Like 95% of the negs i got are NOT signed. So what are they complaining about lol?
> 
> I actually am looking forward to seeing how many negs are from BobbyCooper. I have a feeling for a while he negged me every chance he got. He basically confirmed that thought but i still want to see to what extent haha.


BobbyCopper is the man lol, u can trash his post all u want but if you say the magically words he gives you a positive rep. U can be like Bobby u ****** sob..........etc. Then be like BTW Machida is the best fighter alive. All u gotta do is bring up machida and he is there, hell i would be surprise if he watches this post because it has the magically word.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> BobbyCopper is the man lol, u can trash his post all u want but if you say the magically words he gives you a positive rep. U can be like Bobby u ****** sob..........etc. Then be like BTW Machida is the best fighter alive. All u gotta do is bring up machida and he is there, hell i would be surprise if he watches this post because it has the magically word.


Well me and the guy have some history. I wont trash him for no reason so we'll just leave it off there. Lol

Still looking forward to seeing how many negs are from him 
Il be disappointed if its less then 1/3

I will tell yah
His child like innocent love for Machida is impressive.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Ya you gotta give bobby some respect though he is not like most fight fans. He has stuck with machida through thick and thin, that is real love. I just pray to god he does not hop on Okami's dick if he wins. Bobby is look for a Japanese fighter to have success then he is gonna party like its 99. The closest thing he has is Machida, if okami wins it over for this board lol.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

heres a video dedicated to myself and the last we'll ever speak of the matter 



 btw i only leave random letters in tigerbloods negs and he left me a weird one just now saying kangaroo jack, go gold tigerblood and see for yourself


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Ya you gotta give bobby some respect though he is not like most fight fans. He has stuck with machida through thick and thin, that is real love. I just pray to god he does not hop on Okami's dick if he wins. Bobby is look for a Japanese fighter to have success then he is gonna party like its 99. The closest thing he has is Machida, if okami wins it over for this board lol.


You do realize he's not coming back to this board, do you?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

AmdM said:


> You do realize he's not coming back to this board, do you?


Lmao
I noticed i havent seen him post in a little while. What happened to him?? He finally high tailed it out of here?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Lmao
> I noticed i havent seen him post in a little while. What happened to him?? He finally high tailed it out of here?


he was temporarily banned but has been back for a few days but hasnt posted since was banned


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the rep system.

If you talk shit about someones favorite fighter they're going to give you neg rep. 
If you say something nice about someones favorite fighter you may get pos rep.

And then theres the wise guys who leave comments like "sideways schooled you" or "What do new zealanders know -UFC_OWNS", i wont name anyone tho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

tigerblood said:


> This is the rep system.
> 
> If you talk shit about someones favorite fighter they're going to give you neg rep.
> If you say something nice about someones favorite fighter you may get pos rep.
> ...


i dont think you got the picture of no one gives a shit, either contribute something about MMA or post on sherdog about you whining


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont think you got the picture of no one gives a shit, either contribute something about MMA or post on sherdog about you whining


sherdog is the ultimate troll paradise.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i dont think you got the picture of no one gives a shit, either contribute something about MMA or post on sherdog about you whining


WOW! Calm down there sunshine, you are being abit of a hypocrit there buddy.

In MMA predictions are 50/50 stop acting like Sonnen is some kind of ******* magician or something. This thread is garbage.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> sherdog is the ultimate troll paradise.


haha yeah i didnt sign up but i have looked around there forums for answers but instead all i got was flame wars everywhere, i think this thread needs to be closed though because it hasnt been on topic for pages


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he was temporarily banned but has been back for a few days but hasnt posted since was banned


Oh i see. Well the forum is a better place without him. He was a creeper.



tigerblood said:


> This is the rep system.
> 
> If you talk shit about someones favorite fighter they're going to give you neg rep.
> If you say something nice about someones favorite fighter you may get pos rep.
> ...


Guess what guy!!
Now that Bobby is gone you are officially the forums #1 STALKER!!!! wohooo :cool04: :happy04::happy04:
This must be an amazing moment for you. Tell everyone how you feel being the #1 forum stalker?? Tell all the other creeps what it takes to get to the level of creeper that you are at.!

Btw
most people get schooled by me. Dont take the neg personally... Sht happens right?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> haha yeah i didnt sign up but i have looked around there forums for answers but instead all i got was flame wars everywhere, i think this thread needs to be closed though because it hasnt been on topic for pages


lol that is the beauty of it, if you want to have a serious debates/convo about mma you come here. If you want a good laugh,cause trouble, and a fight you go there.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Oh i see. Well the forum is a better place without him. He was a creeper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is number two, i got a stalker after my ass on these forums.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> I think he is number two, i got a stalker after my ass on these forums.


im guessing its pheelgoodinc because he hates silva and loves sonnen?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im guessing its pheelgoodinc because he hates silva and loves sonnen?


Naw,RustyReneg don't know y but he has been stalking me worst than bobby would if machida came to his town.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Naw,RustyReneg don't know y but he has been stalking me worst than bobby would if machida came to his town.


wow i was not expecting rusty to be the one, maybe he really wants a good debate


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wow i was not expecting rusty to be the one, maybe he really wants a good debate


Naw he refuse to to accept my point that Brock Lesnar is the biggest bust in ufc history.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> I think he is number two, i got a stalker after my ass on these forums.


I dont know man... Tigerblood is a pretty big stalker. He follows me to every single thread and replies to me and its always talking crap. Iv actually made him an offer multiple times to just start ignoring each other and not replying any more that way people wont have to read our bickering and i wont have to deal with him stalking.
He pretended i didnt even offer him that deal multiple times and has actually taken his stalking up a notch.

Usually when you dont like someone you want to have nothing to do with him, right?. I figured i dont like dealing with people that creep me out and are incredibly stupid, and i figured since he doesnt like me he would be happy to not have me quote him. But nope.. he went on to quote me in every single thread i posted in even though i NEVER initiated the conversation first.
Is your stalker that insane? :confused03:




UFC_OWNS said:


> im guessing its pheelgoodinc because he hates silva and loves sonnen?


Lol pheelgood just blocked me. He brought a 6month old conversation back up and then got upset when i didnt change my mind. It was actually kind of mind boggling. You would think i would block him since he started the argument back up. :confused02:
I dont know.. maybe i just live on the moon or something. 

Instead of "Nice guy" under my name, it should say "Man On The Moon" i would enjoy that


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Your recycled jokes are _hilarious_. And i better leave you guys to your bukakki session thats going on right now! So much man love going on in this thread.

Why are you so paranoid about people stalking you? I saw you shopping the other day and recorded it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Naw he refuse to to accept my point that Brock Lesnar is the biggest bust in ufc history.


WHAT? no way man no one who becomes champ is a bust, especially not lesnar, now brendan vera and kid yamamoto are busts


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I aint got no problem with tiger, if he wants to be a stalker let him. As long as his opinion are valid its all good. I see potential in tiger he could be the p4p best poster one day. He replies to everything and don't let it rest. 

What tiger is doing is no different from what chael sonnen does on the regular the only difference is one fights in a cage and the other on a board.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> I aint got no problem with tiger, if he wants to be a stalker let him. As long as his opinion are valid its all good. I see potential in tiger he could be the p4p best poster one day. He replies to everything and don't let it rest.
> 
> What tiger is doing is no different from what chael sonnen does on the regular the only difference is one fights in a cage and the other on a board.


P4p best poster hahahahaha!!!! thanks man and cmon we are all guilty of doing abit of sonnen on these boards atleast once!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> WHAT? no way man no one who becomes champ is a bust, especially not lesnar, now brendan vera and kid yamamoto are busts


The reason i said lesnar is simple bigger prospect than anyone. Could have been better than anyone if he had worked his ass off. In 3 years in mma his game has not improved. I honestly believe if he had average striking he could go down as the greatest hw ever. However he can't handle the basic in 3 years and it cost him. The way i view it yes he was champ but he had an easy road. His only clear cut victory was against mir. Carwin lost that fight himself.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

tigerblood said:


> Your recycled jokes are _hilarious_. And i better leave you guys to your bukakki session thats going on right now! So much man love going on in this thread.
> 
> Why are you so paranoid about people stalking you? I saw you shopping the other day and recorded it


Ok there mr.stalker. Go to sleep... 



UFC_OWNS said:


> WHAT? no way man no one who becomes champ is a bust, especially not lesnar, now brendan vera and *kid yamamoto* are busts


Dont insult my NPFFL pick!!! 
Even though he is the only fighter i picked that lost.




marcthegame said:


> I aint got no problem with tiger, if he wants to be a stalker let him. As long as his opinion are valid its all good. I see potential in tiger he could be the p4p best poster one day. He replies to everything and don't let it rest.
> 
> What tiger is doing is no different from what chael sonnen does on the regular the only difference is one fights in a cage and the other on a board.


Lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> The reason i said lesnar is simple bigger prospect than anyone. Could have been better than anyone if he had worked his ass off. In 3 years in mma his game has not improved. I honestly believe if he had average striking he could go down as the greatest hw ever. However he can't handle the basic in 3 years and it cost him. The way i view it yes he was champ but he had an easy road. His only clear cut victory was against mir. Carwin lost that fight himself.


well you gotta understand too that he came from wwe not just plain wrestling or something so it was a major leap and most people thought he would lose every match when he first signed up, and i believe that when jds is champ lesnar will be right there to win the title back


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well you gotta understand too that he came from wwe not just plain wrestling or something so it was a major leap and most people thought he would lose every match when he first signed up, and i believe that when jds is champ lesnar will be right there to win the title back


People wrote him off because he was a wwe wrestler. But i saw a dude with the strength of Arnold, the speed of a lhw with a great division 1 wrestling background. He size/speed/power and wrestling ability at that time were unmatched, even to this day it hard to find someone with the physical gift lesnar has.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> People wrote him off because he was a wwe wrestler. But i saw a dude with the strength of Arnold, the speed of a lhw with a great division 1 wrestling background. He size/speed/power and wrestling ability at that time were unmatched, even to this day it hard to find someone with the physical gift lesnar has.


bob sapp mate, he may not have been a wrestler but he was a gridiron player and the hugest mma fighter to ever compete behind pudziowoski, and he had k-1 GP wins and experience too


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> People wrote him off because he was a wwe wrestler. But i saw a dude with the strength of Arnold, the speed of a lhw with a great division 1 wrestling background. He size/speed/power and wrestling ability at that time were unmatched, even to this day it hard to find someone with the physical gift lesnar has.


But you are avoiding facts and thinking about the future. Who knows.. down the road Brock can lose every single fight and just become the worst bust in UFC history, or he can win every fight and become champion again. But for right now he has lost his SECOND ever mma fight when he went up against a former UFC HW champion in Frank Mir, a fight which Brock was winning btw. he then went on to dominate much more experienced fighters then himself and even became the UFC HW Champion. His second loss then came to Cain Valesquez, a guy who dominates all his opponents and also is touted by many to be a beast in training. There is no shame in losing to Cain Valesquez who i think will be the champion for a very long time. Each time Cain fights will make Brocks loss to him less and less meaningful.

So as it currently stands it is impossible to call Brock a bust. Its possibly that the future includes Brock becoming a bust, i would never argue that. But currently there isnt enough losses to support your statements. His accomplishments out weigh his losses by a hefty amount. 

But we have already discussed this in the other thread. We agreed to disagree if i remember correctly :thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> But you are avoiding facts and thinking about the future. Who knows.. down the road Brock can lose every single fight and just become the worst bust in UFC history, or he can win every fight and become champion again. But for right now he has lost his SECOND ever mma fight when he went up against a former UFC HW champion in Frank Mir, a fight which Brock was winning btw. he then went on to dominate much more experienced fighters then himself and even became the UFC HW Champion. His second loss then came to Cain Valesquez, a guy who dominates all his opponents and also is touted by many to be a beast in training. There is no shame in losing to Cain Valesquez who i think will be the champion for a very long time. Each time Cain fights will make Brocks loss to him less and less meaningful.
> 
> So as it currently stands it is impossible to call Brock a bust. Its possibly that the future includes Brock becoming a bust, i would never argue that. But currently there isnt enough losses to support your statements. His accomplishments out weigh his losses by a hefty amount.
> 
> But we have already discussed this in the other thread. We agreed to disagree if i remember correctly :thumb02:


i used the same gift as some claim chael sonne has and saw that when lesnar returns. Giving that he is the same fighter that top 5 at that time will be cain/jds/reem/carwin/brock....i don't see him beating those 4 guys if he remains the same fighter that he is currently is. However he might get better and become the greatest hw ever. Only time will tell.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> i used the same gift as some claim chael sonne has and saw that when lesnar returns. Giving that he is the same fighter that top 5 at that time will be cain/jds/reem/carwin/brock....i don't see him beating those 4 guys if he remains the same fighter that he is currently is. However he might get better and become the greatest hw ever. Only time will tell.


he can beat 3 of those 4, maybe 4 if he comes in with a better gameplan against cain next time, overeem and carwin dont deserve to be in this discussion


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> i used the same gift as some claim chael sonne has and saw that when lesnar returns. Giving that he is the same fighter that top 5 at that time will be cain/jds/reem/carwin/brock....i don't see him beating those 4 guys if he remains the same fighter that he is currently is. However he might get better and become the greatest hw ever. Only time will tell.


But your logic relies on assuming. Which makes an ass out of u and me. We never REALLY know which routes fights are going to go and we never know how much of an improvement a fighter makes. For instance i thought Brock showed some decent striking in the Couture fight and i didnt get the feeling that he was scared. Then his next fight it seemed like he Devolved. So we never know if the coach is going to force him to focus on striking and then he comes back being able to hold his own. There is already a few fights in that list that i wouldn't really be surprised if Brock won, i feel Brock Lesnar has a chance to win any fight where his opponent isnt as good of a wrestler.


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Is Sideways222 and UFC_OWNS the same person? Yous pretty much agree with each other in every thread including this one. :confused02:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

tigerblood said:


> Is Sideways222 and UFC_OWNS the same person? Yous pretty much agree with each other in every thread including this one. :confused02:


No complete opposite, there just bound by one thing there love for chael sonnen. Just like some of us are bound together with other fights. These two just seem to love chael for some reason and refuse to accept the fact. Than in a rematch anderson silva will beat the shit out of chael sonnen. I have been preaching it before ufc 117. But i did not know chael would cheat and roids would give him some super power than he almost won that fight. But since the dust has settle i'm back with my original idea that silva would take a rematch easily.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

okamis the next mw champ unfortunately so a rematch is irrelevant and sonnen will beat okami again and then everyone except a few will be crying and switching off mma


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

AmdM said:


> lol
> 
> kind of contradicting yourself there, hmm m8?


Nonsense! If he's funny, he'll show up on cagepotato!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well you gotta understand too that he came from wwe not just plain wrestling or something so it was a major leap and most people thought he would lose every match when he first signed up, and i believe that when jds is champ lesnar will be right there to win the title back


JDS is Liddell to Lesnar's Tito. JDS is the worst stylistic matchup in the world for Lesnar.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> JDS is Liddell to Lesnar's Tito. JDS is the worst stylistic matchup in the world for Lesnar.


JDS is the worst stylistic match-up for 99.98% of the Earth's human population. The only division he does not rule with great fury is the non-human 500kg+ division, and large bears and sharks are becoming rarer by the day.

I'd love to see JDS vs Sonnen.


----------

